

Django 1.0 is coming in early September - ii
http://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2008/jun/16/save-the-date/

======
jkkramer
Looking forward to this. I've put off learning Django in-depth until 1.0
because the APIs for fundamental things like forms keep changing. I don't want
to invest in learning obsolete methods or port code to newer versions. And
much of the documentation is full of version-related caveats. Having a
canonical, consistent API to build on will be great.

------
maxklein
That's good. But premature, because frankly, Djang is still way too
complicated to use. The API should not have been frozen yet. Rather the django
API should have been changed to become more simple. Example - template tags.

~~~
dabeeeenster
What?!? I've evaluated Rails and Django and I'd say Django is simpler.

It might not make as many assumptions as RoR does, but IMHO that makes it
simpler; you need to be explicit.

~~~
maxklein
Django may be easier than rails. I would not know because I've never used
rails. But Django is way tougher to use than MFC or OWL because of how
inconsistent the various things you can do are. So from my particular
programming non-web background, django can sorely stand to be improved.

~~~
run4yourlives
>So from my particular programming non-web background, django can sorely stand
to be improved.

I think that's the key statement though. As well, your comparison to MFC/OWL
is pretty apples to oranges as well. django isn't a library, it's a framework.

------
schtog
Please to make installing easier...learn from web2py.

------
g00dn3ss
Following closely on the heels of DNF!

------
drawkbox
I hope, targeting some django products for then... muahahaha

